# Outdoors > Fishing >  New boat

## gimp

3.1 Southern Pacific RIB, with a 2 stroke Yamaha 8hp. Goes well (much better than my fishing). Great portable setup along with the canopy on the ute, no towing admin etc, takes 5 min to put up and strap down. Easier and safer than the old rollup inflatable. Planes with 2 happily but not 3 + gear. Took it for a burn around the Sounds for a couple of days after picking it up and caught 4000 sharks, 5000 spotties, 1 32.5cm blue cod, a handful of kahawai and a big baracouta.

----------


## veitnamcam

Those 8hp Yams are indestructible, mine has done hundreds of hours all of them at full throttle.Can sit unused for 6 months and still start first pull.
Flush it religiously and it will look after you.

----------


## Tommy

Perfect

----------


## Sarvo

Show you some exc wheels if you want
Made in NZ
Take pic later 
Good setup there !!
Can I ask the price of the 8hp ??

----------


## gimp

I got the whole setup, lightly used, for $4250. 9 hours on the motor. 2 tote tanks (11 and 24L), outboard trolley,boat cover, beach wheels etc. The hard plastic beach wheels aren't much good, I want to investigate pneumatic wheels. Chucked a couple of railblaza RIBports on yesterday for rod holders. Massive thanks to Wildman for picking it up and bringing it down for me

----------


## Sarvo

> I got the whole setup, lightly used, for $4250. 9 hours on the motor. 2 tote tanks (11 and 24L), outboard trolley,boat cover, beach wheels etc. The hard plastic beach wheels aren't much good, I want to investigate pneumatic wheels. Chucked a couple of railblaza RIBports on yesterday for rod holders. Massive thanks to Wildman for picking it up and bringing it down for me


my wheels are the ducks nuts
Those hard plastic are no good
Will show soon @gimp
Here they are
bloody awesome
Fold up down easy and precise 

https://www.beachmaster.co.nz/

Real Quality - my neighbour is a fitter and fussy as and he was super impressed and other neighbours since bought

----------


## R93

When are we going fishing? You missed an opportunity to draw penises on my truck last nite. It was parked outside your place all nite after I had too many single malts across the road

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> When are we going fishing? You missed an opportunity to draw penises on my truck last nite. It was parked outside your place all nite after I had too many single malts across the road
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk



What an opportunity to miss! 

I'm off down to Jackson's tomorrow for a few days, hope the sea is as good as the forecast

----------


## gimp

> my wheels are the ducks nuts
> Those hard plastic are no good
> Will show soon @gimp
> Here they are
> bloody awesome
> Fold up down easy and precise 
> 
> https://www.beachmaster.co.nz/
> 
> Real Quality - my neighbour is a fitter and fussy as and he was super impressed and other neighbours since bought



They look good, and the hole spacing is similar to the existing ones so I might even be able to get away without drilling additional holes in my nice new aluminium transom

----------


## Sarvo

> They look good, and the hole spacing is similar to the existing ones so I might even be able to get away without drilling additional holes in my nice new aluminium transom


They exporting them all over world now
Terrific design - my neighbor has them on a RIB same size as yours and its so easy even on our rocky beach.
I have mine on a 2m inflatabel softbottom keel  (oyster hating) inflatabel and my wheels could do with been a tad further apart (wider wheel base) but I am at full transom width allowed
So with motor on can get the wobles with motor on if pulling to fast and go over a large rock

----------


## R93

> What an opportunity to miss! 
> 
> I'm off down to Jackson's tomorrow for a few days, hope the sea is as good as the forecast


Good stuff. A heap of us are heading south for a lake fish tomorrow. I'd say the weather will be spot on.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> What an opportunity to miss! 
> 
> I'm off down to Jackson's tomorrow for a few days, hope the sea is as good as the forecast


Post up some pics of the boat and the catch

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

Looks a great set up Pete.

----------


## Wildman

And here I was thinking this might be a for sale thread... Good luck with the fishing

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Got away late and missed the best of the weather, pretty choppy last night and this morning. A million spiny dogs and one decent gurnard. Couldn't get too adventurous.

----------


## Sarvo

> that looks a good size gurnard.


If it wasn't for those Grunters here in the Pelorus - she be lean pickings :-(
Been great last two years even through winter and apart from they are better eating than Snaps - you not looking over your stern for the Fish Police coming to board you
Had Gurnard for Xmas dinner actually

----------


## Sarvo

You are aware @gimp - youi prob going to put a few leaks in the Pontoons - via hooks OR Spiky Dogs etc
Get a long handle net - if not already have

----------


## Wildman

> You are aware @gimp - youi prob going to put a few leaks in the Pontoons - via hooks OR Spiky Dogs etc
> Get a long handle net - if not already have


He has been told repeatedly... 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

I use recurve hooks exclusively to reduce puncture risk, and try keep the spiny dogs away from the boat. Alloy bottom helps

----------


## Sarvo

Yes - good point (no pun intended) Re hooks
My Neighbour has a RIB - cant think of name but its the most exp make apart from Niad and he has punctured his with fish a few times now - but retrieving gill nets not line fishing

----------


## veitnamcam

Not Bad , good size gurnard.

How do the railblaser holders attach to the pontoon?

Maybe a fishcase or something to land the spiky dogs in to minimise the risk of puncture?

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Maybe a fishcase or something to land the spiky dogs in to minimise the risk of puncture?


Damn it, now you have me thinking. Thinking of a cut PVC tube as a measure, slide, emergency paddle.

----------


## gimp

> Not Bad , good size gurnard.
> 
> How do the railblaser holders attach to the pontoon?
> 
> Maybe a fishcase or something to land the spiky dogs in to minimise the risk of puncture?
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


They come with a heavy duty sticky pad, seem to work well. The rod holders are a bit short with the big round pontoons, have to have them sitting quite flat for the rods to fit

----------


## gimp

I've now spent about 16 days fishing in the new boat, and still happy with it. Have a few modifications I want to do - removing the oarlocks and putting on more RIBports, some kind of tray on the floor to hold the fuel tank to stop it sliding around, better beach wheels and a clamp-on bait board/transducer mount for the transom.

Just spent 5 nights up in the sounds, snapper weren't really on the bite but had good fun, few cod and some good KY, and my mate got a decent (I think) Kingfish on my tiny bait caster rod with 12lb braid and a kahawai spinner, good weather but the odd bit of pretty big chop and it handles it fine

----------


## gimp



----------


## bigbear

NICE LOOKING FISH :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

@gimp how hard is it to get up onto the top of your truck?
Do you have a pulley system or do you just man handle it up there?
Cheers

----------


## Micky Duck

looks like a great set up...and yip thats a beauty kingi......well done that man.




hang on a minute....something "fishy" with that photo......hand holding fish looks WAY bigger than the other.....

----------


## gimp

It's easy, 1 man job. I roll it behind the ute on the beach wheels, transom towards truck. Pick up the bow and lift until it flips over and leans on the truck, then get under the transom and slide it up. No dramas really. Boat is only 38kg.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice King :Thumbsup: 
Snaps have gone off the bite last few weeks the whole top of the south.....Breeding time.

----------


## Sideshow

Good stuff! Didn’t see it was so light.
Guess best to do with no wind :O O:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

> Nice King
> Snaps have gone off the bite last few weeks the whole top of the south.....Breeding time.


Yeah we had crap luck just before Xmas too.... got 2 legal ones this week but nothing big. When do they pick up again usually? Thinking of a Golden bay trip in Feb

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah we had crap luck just before Xmas too.... got 2 legal ones this week but nothing big. When do they pick up again usually? Thinking of a Golden bay trip in Feb


Depends on the season.....this one is a late spawn often it happens around xmas or even before.
Mid to late Feb you might do alright.......I had some great days out in golden bay from late feb and march last year.

----------


## gimp

@veitnamcam - any Intel on Golden/Tasman bay at the mo? Looking at heading up there for a long weekend

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam - any Intel on Golden/Tasman bay at the mo? Looking at heading up there for a long weekend


Reports are they have come back on the bite here at least Will txt my uncle abd find out about golden bay.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> Reports are they have come back on the bite here at least Will txt my uncle abd find out about golden bay.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Awesome, cheers. On the road today with a ute load of 2 stroke mix and rods

----------


## gimp

Had a pretty good week, bit breezy from time to time. I hit it hard trying to get a kingi and not really focussing on other stuff, had no marks so spent a lot of time exploring. Did some massive 50k missions in the boat. Got heaps of cod, the odd snap, gurnard etc.

----------


## gimp

Went max 13km off to try troll for a tuna but that's insanely boring. I didn't touch a cut bait all week. Lures all the way. Calcutta 401D casts awesome for topwater and handled hauling in the kingi nicely on a terrible ugly stik boat rod

----------


## Shearer

A good casting rod will make a heap of difference.

----------


## gimp

Definitely, got a 7ft Penn casting rod coming from the US

----------


## Stocky

Think I passed you heading up towards murchison on Wednesday. Gave you a raise of the finger but figured you wouldn't see it. Tidy little setup you've got seems pretty well setup.

----------


## gimp

Ah I must have missed you. Yep it goes pretty well. Need a 15hp though

----------


## gimp



----------


## gimp

Popped off early from work and took the RIB out over the Hoki bar today. Went 10k out to the 40m+ contour just having a look really, dropped down a 100gm Lucanus for a drift but no luck, quite a fast drift. No worries getting over the bar today and it was like glass out on the ocean. 

If anyone has any marks or suggestions for how to fish the area off Hokitika I'd be extremely grateful, without a big powerful sounder I'm pretty much fishing blind out there - if there even is any structure to speak of

----------


## R93

> Popped off early from work and took the RIB out over the Hoki bar today. Went 10k out to the 40m+ contour just having a look really, dropped down a 100gm Lucanus for a drift but no luck, quite a fast drift. No worries getting over the bar today and it was like glass out on the ocean. 
> 
> If anyone has any marks or suggestions for how to fish the area off Hokitika I'd be extremely grateful, without a big powerful sounder I'm pretty much fishing blind out there - if there even is any structure to speak of


You have to go way further out unless chasing pelagic fish mate. 400m+ near the Hoki trench.
I do know of some kingis and albys that were caught not too far out tho.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> You have to go way further out unless chasing pelagic fish mate. 400m+ near the Hoki trench.
> I do know of some kingis and albys that were caught not too far out tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Yeah - I know I'd have to go at least 20k out for bluenose etc. Keen on albies + kingfish though...

I sort of figure that with the snapper being caught off the beach they must be poking around out there somewhere, be nice to find a bit of structure that concentrates them - or any of the other smaller table fish, terakihi, cod etc.

----------


## R93

> Yeah - I know I'd have to go at least 20k out for bluenose etc. Keen on albies + kingfish though...
> 
> I sort of figure that with the snapper being caught off the beach they must be poking around out there somewhere, be nice to find a bit of structure that concentrates them - or any of the other smaller table fish, terakihi, cod etc.


Big storm coming tomorrow nite again otherwise I would boot out for a look myself.
I dont know if there is much fowl near us at all.

Your rib would be ideal for spots north of Greymouth with a lot of good foul.


Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chur Bay

Try anchoring up with a bit of berly
 That's what we do up here off Raglan. There's not much structure usually just sand. Usually go to 50 metres put some berly on the anchor chain and wait. Always get a feed.
Two hook ledger rig with a 4 oz sinker.

----------


## gimp

I'll give it a go next flat day, was keen to avoid cut baits or berley due sharks, there are endless spiny dogs off Hoki if you give them a chance.

Plan A is hunt workups, cast/jig around them; troll lures for tuna; drift with slow/slider jigs close in to the river mouth or back of the surf line for snapper - should be some structure around the river mouth, sand banks.

----------


## gimp

> Big storm coming tomorrow nite again otherwise I would boot out for a look myself.
> I dont know if there is much fowl near us at all.
> 
> Your rib would be ideal for spots north of Greymouth with a lot of good foul.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk



Cyclone is a bit shit eh

I'm keen for a mission up around the coast north of Greymouth, just need the weather.

----------


## Shearer

> Cyclone is a bit shit eh
> 
> I'm keen for a mission up around the coast north of Greymouth, just need the weather.


Haha. You'll be moving to Northland soon. Or East Cape if you still want some good hunting.

----------


## gimp

Napier maybe

Definitely not Palmy @hillclima

----------


## veitnamcam

Are snaps being caught off the beach at the moment?
I thought the coast snapper came on a bit later after spawn? Dads mate got reasonable numbers off the beach down bruces bay in the late roar last year with a kontiki.
Did you try closer in at all? I get good big gurnard right up in shallow in winter.
If you have no structure try looking for change of bottom type, even with a poor sounder you might be able to pick up changing bottom type in shallower waters.

----------


## Wildman

> Napier maybe
> 
> Definitely not Palmy @hillclima


Better fishing than hoki... 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> Are snaps being caught off the beach at the moment?
> I thought the coast snapper came on a bit later after spawn? Dads mate got reasonable numbers off the beach down bruces bay in the late roar last year with a kontiki.
> Did you try closer in at all? I get good big gurnard right up in shallow in winter.
> If you have no structure try looking for change of bottom type, even with a poor sounder you might be able to pick up changing bottom type in shallower waters.



Yep - mate from work caught 3 snapper about 3 weeks ago off the beach, 6-10lb. I didn't really try closer in today, saw what looked like a big workup way out and burned out to it - but just dolphins cruising around and birds following them. Back of the surf line is probably productive I imagine for gurnard etc.


E: the west coast snapper run seems to be better every year that I'm here

----------


## gimp

> Better fishing than hoki... 
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


Give me a few trips to suss out some marks and check back on that

e: 5 minutes from home to the ramp...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep - mate from work caught 3 snapper about 3 weeks ago off the beach, 6-10lb. I didn't really try closer in today, saw what looked like a big workup way out and burned out to it - but just dolphins cruising around and birds following them. Back of the surf line is probably productive I imagine for gurnard etc.


Thats cool, the SI snapper fishery is really starting to recover well.
If he is getting them off the beach in good size like that I would be anchoring and burlying them in in close.....or at least that is what I would try untill I caught too many spiky dogs then I would try something else :Grin:

----------


## gimp

I'll have to run a few KY frames through the grinder for berley and give it a crack

----------


## gimp

Today's best catch from a 67km mission and 11hr on the water, in pretty average conditions. The giant squidwings jig I bought didn't arrive so I just fished a big 2 hook dropper with squid baits, was hoping for a Bluenose but just got shit, red cod and spiny dogs. Water filthy off the coast after the rain over the weekend.

----------


## gimp

I did see tuna jumping at one point and trolled for an hour with 2 lures out but no luck, any of you ever caught an albacore just casting lures around tuna action?

----------


## rugerman

I have come back with less before Gimp  :Have A Nice Day: 
Although red cod are a bit crappy. I tried to fillet one fresh a while ago and it was like wet tissue paper. I have heard that you can wrap it in newspaper and keep in the fridge and fillet it the next day. Should be ok for a fish pie or patties ?

----------


## R93

> I did see tuna jumping at one point and trolled for an hour with 2 lures out but no luck, any of you ever caught an albacore just casting lures around tuna action?


At least youre out there giving it a go and learning. I am no expert on albacore but have caught a fair few just trolling thru them with the lure in the prop wash.
Just got a new prop for my boat. Might have to go out for a burn and try for a few albies myself.
Normally I go south as theyre in closer.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Yeah as long as I don't end up in the shit with weather or on the bar....

Down South sounds a bit safer but it's pretty accessible to get out of Hoki when it's flat, saves the 5hr drive to Jacksons

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

> h I must have missed you. Yep it goes pretty well. Need a 15hp though


Have you tried any different  pitched props on your outboard? can make a big difference in performance especially when loaded up

----------


## gimp

No, just the one it came with - probably just going to sell the 8hp at some stage and get a 15 for the sake of a bigger safety margin.

----------


## gimp

The glue on the Railblaza RIB ports is failing already, one is unusable as a rod holder because it's so loose. Not wildly impressed. Followed installation instructions to the letter. Probably get some screw on vertical holders for the transom.

----------


## Nick-D

> The glue on the Railblaza RIB ports is failing already, one is unusable as a rod holder because it's so loose. Not wildly impressed. Followed installation instructions to the letter. Probably get some screw on vertical holders for the transom.


Yeah its asking quite a lot of a glued patch.

----------


## veitnamcam

67km is a big mission in a little boat!
I did wonder how well those rod holders would stay stuck.

I have a virtually brand new 8&1/2 x 8&1/2 prop here you can have a play with, yours will probably be 8&1/4 x 7&1/2.

Could be the go for one player fishing in your boat.....it will be like changing up from 4th to 5th gear.

literally a 2min job to swap over.

pm your addy Ill send it down.

----------


## Shearer

> I did see tuna jumping at one point and trolled for an hour with 2 lures out but no luck, any of you ever caught an albacore just casting lures around tuna action?


Not Albacore but I have done with yellow fin and Skip Jack.

----------


## Sideshow

Never seen a red cod before

----------


## veitnamcam

> Never seen a red cod before


Never fished tasman bay eh.....They call them Akaroa cod commercially.

----------


## Sideshow

Thanks. No not fished the bay.
Might need to borrow ya boat if it doesn’t stop raining here though :Sad:

----------


## Stocky

> I did see tuna jumping at one point and trolled for an hour with 2 lures out but no luck, any of you ever caught an albacore just casting lures around tuna action?


Yeh I have casted little hard body jigs in the the mass and wind fast. Works for skippys, kahawai and trevally too. 
Best way to catch them trolling we found is two shortish hand line just where the prop wash stops and have a section of bungy in line with just a feathery tuna lure. Bungy keeps them hooked and sets the hook. When it's going really good two guys can be hauling them in hand over fist.

----------


## gimp

> 67km is a big mission in a little boat!
> I did wonder how well those rod holders would stay stuck.
> 
> I have a virtually brand new 8&1/2 x 8&1/2 prop here you can have a play with, yours will probably be 8&1/4 x 7&1/2.
> 
> Could be the go for one player fishing in your boat.....it will be like changing up from 4th to 5th gear.
> 
> literally a 2min job to swap over.
> 
> pm your addy Ill send it down.


Cheers - I'll check what mine is and give you a PM. Would be good to experience the difference. Reckon it'd plane faster/easier?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cheers - I'll check what mine is and give you a PM. Would be good to experience the difference. Reckon it'd plane faster/easier?


If its light enough and planeing easily it might pick up a few kmh but mainly it drops a few rpm for the same speed.
Wont be quite as peppy to get on the plane so not for heavily loaded trips.


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I did see tuna jumping at one point and trolled for an hour with 2 lures out but no luck, any of you ever caught an albacore just casting lures around tuna action?


Need to troll at a reasonable speed for Albies and skippies. 5-6 knots plus. Small red feather or similar lures work well up here. Too well some days. I don't mind catching skippies but albies are a pain in the arse. Waste a lot of time when trolling for big stuff.
I haven't caught them casting, but have caught them stray lining a bait while drifting. Really good sport. They will beat you up on light gear.
If you find a patch of them, try drifting and feed out small chunks of bait and stray lining a hook down with it. Be prepared for a serious first run if you hook one.

----------

